# Boric acid caps for yeast?



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Hello, all.

I posted last week about my never-ending yeast infection. I've tried about a zillion natural remedies, and have modified my diet. I'm on acidopholus caps now orally (3 at night, 3 in the am), and that seems to be helping a bit when combined with the ACV spray, garlic clove suppositories, frequent undie changes, diet mod, lots of plain yogurt, and spraying with the mini-shower after going to the bathroom.

Today at my son's naturopath appt, we got off-topic and she suggested a boric acid cap in my vagina each night for a week.

Does anyone know if this is safe during pregnancy? I'm a little nervous, but I'm still hoping to avoid having to take a second round of medication, so I'm willing to try anything that's safe.

Today at my son's naturopath


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

According to Rosemary Gladstar's book Herbal Healing for women she had a friend who had horrible yeast infections during pg and whose midwife told her to use the boric acid remedy. The midwife told her there would be no side effects. In the book she says to insert two 00 caps of boric acid (approx 600 mg of boric acid powder) deep in her vagina--it will burn and be uncomfortable for the first two days. It is recommended to do this at night before bed because of the discharge. After 7 days the infection should be gone.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Have you had a culture taken? You may have vaginitis, which is a bacterial infection instead of a yeast infection. If it is vaginis, yeast treatments will not cure you. Vaginitis can be treated with a prescription anti-bacterial suppository. You may want to check out this possibility because an infection can develop in your uterus if it goes untreated.

From www.allnaturalcures.com :

Quote:

If you are pregnant, bacterial vaginosis can cause premature labor, premature birth, infection of the amniotic fluid, and infection of the uterus.
It doesn't really recommend natural treatment except for a product called Enzara, which I know nothing about.

Just a thought, since when I have a recurring yeast infection it is usually because I don't have a yeast problem at all.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

alisaterry- yipes! the thought never occured to me. I'll do some more research, and ask my midwife to do a culture when I see her Oct. 2nd if this seems likely. Because of this possibility, I may hold out till then before trying a second round of meds (since the first at the beginning of my pregnancy didn't take for very long anyway).

PS- I've been looking up info on bacterial vaginosis, and I'm pretty sure that's not what I have, but I'll ask for a culture anyway at my next appt, just in case.

treemom2- thank you so much for the references. It makes me feel a little more comfortable trying them out.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I think boric acid is fine. You may also want to try going commando, if ykwim. I had a killer yeast infection early on in this pregnancy, and it cleared up somewhat quickly after I stopped wearing underwear at night.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Boric acid does the trick







It didn't burn me either, though the garlic I tried first did







I agree that going commando or wearing boxers works well also









love and peace.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

ooooh- boxers.

I just can't see wearin nothin, as that discharge would soak through what I wear and get on what I sit upon...yuck. But maybe I could buy some boxers- I'll grow out of my normal sized undies soon enough anyhow.









OK, got some boric acid. Takin the leap tonight.


----------



## primalmomma (Aug 14, 2006)

In case of BV- you could try a hydrogen peroxide rinse. That's what works for me, since I get them a lot for some reason.

I take a regular needle-free syringe, fill it will plain peroxide, and insert it just inside the vaginal opening- like a douche-type thing. Then I squirt a little over the labia, and do this several times a day for a few days and it works great. My midwife has told me about colloidal silver too, but you'd have to google it, or I could ask her about it if you'd like.


----------



## Mrs_Lurker (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh, I feel for you!

I once had a yeast infection for 12 weeks. The ONLY thing that got rid of it was the Boric Acid capsules combined with Diflucan. Of course, I wasn't pg at the time. It finally did the trick!


----------



## Beth-TX (Jun 11, 2002)

I've used the Boric Acid remedy many times and it's worked well for me. My midwife actually recommended it to me while I was pregnant. She said it will kill whatever's in there (yeast or bacteria), so it's worth a try even if you're not sure it's yeast.

I never felt any burning, but there was some discharge. Not such a problem if you do it at night. Also, if you fill a peri bottle with water and add a few drops of tea tree oil, shake, and rinse after you pee, it really helps with the itching.

peace, Beth


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

Last night was my first night with the boric acid. When I woke up in the middle of the night, I did notice a little burning inside, but not bad. Today, I've had MUCH less itching on the outside. Hooray.

These past couple months, I've had my peri-bottle full of apple cider vinegar & H2O for after I pee. It cuts down on the vulval yeasties, but OUCH, it burns. Perhaps as things get better, I'll switch to the tea trea oil. People have also recommended coconut oil and lavender oil to me for itching, but my budget is very tight so I've been saving $ for cures not just relief, but tea trea oil I already have.


----------



## fiddlefern (Nov 9, 2003)

After a week of acidopholus, and three nights of boric acid caps, I am

YEASTY-ITCHY-FREE!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhhh, the relief.

Thanks mamas.









After all those weeks of trying other things, it feels so good to not have to resort to meds.


----------



## guestmama9911 (May 24, 2005)

Huzzah!!!!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey, I hate to ask but I live in Japan and I think I am getting a yeast infection. I've looked online but I can't find a source to get boric acid. HELP!!! Anyone know a source or could anyone mail me some and I will pay them back the price plus shipping. Please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## hopeful1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiddlefern*
PS- I've been looking up info on bacterial vaginosis, and I'm pretty sure that's not what I have, but I'll ask for a culture anyway at my next appt, just in case.

BV can have the same exact symptoms as a yeast infection. About a year and a half ago I had what my doctor called a Summer Infection. It's basically a combo of a yeast infection AND bacterial. It's difficult to distinguish between the two. A bacterial infection will not always have a foul smelling discharge or the discolored discharge it speaks of. I was certain mine was just a yeast infection but after trying everything under the sun w/ no success I resorted to my doctor where I found that it actually WAS bacterial. He put me on antibiotics and three days later I had no symptoms.... I was really irritated with myself for not going sooner and suffering so long... (months)..







: Good luck momma... even if it is just yeast, it may be so bad that you need a prescription strength medicine to combat it.... also I have been told by doctors that if a yeast infection goes untreated long enough it can evolve into a bacterial infection...







Hope you feel better soon.


----------

